# Thinking about getting an S2



## TimV (Mar 20, 2007)

I am thinking of replacing my current racing frame with a Cervelo S2. This bike would be used primarily for mass start road races and circuit races. Is the S2 a good bike for this purpose? Is there any reason why I shouldn't get the S2? Also, what is a fair price for a one year old, lightly used S2 frameset (frame, fork, headset, seatpost)? Thanks!


----------



## Doc1911 (May 23, 2012)

While I am definitely no expert in racing, nor in all things Cervelo, IMO, the S2 is an excellent bike (among others) for your purposes. The S2 is a racing bike... Aero, fast, balanced, stiff, etc.

While i am partial to Cervelo, I would ride several bikes in the price range you are considering and see which seems to perform best "for you." 




TimV said:


> I am thinking of replacing my current racing frame with a Cervelo S2. This bike would be used primarily for mass start road races and circuit races. Is the S2 a good bike for this purpose? Is there any reason why I shouldn't get the S2? Also, what is a fair price for a one year old, lightly used S2 frameset (frame, fork, headset, seatpost)? Thanks!


----------



## scottzj (Oct 4, 2010)

What type of racing do you have in your area? If its pretty flat then I think the S2 would be great for you. If you have major amount of hills, then I would think the R3 or so would be better. The S series has an extremely aero frame similar to the P series (TT). So to use the frame for your advantage, keeping up speeds is essential. I am pretty happy with my S2, however when visiting east TN races, it makes for much more of a challenge.


----------



## AvantDale (Dec 26, 2008)

The S2 would be great for road races and rolling terrain. I have mountains, rollers, and fast flat sections in my area. The S2 works great for me in all those conditions. Stifness-wise...the S2 is plenty stiff for me. Coming from a Cannondale System Six...I can't tell much difference in lateral stiffness vs the S2...and I doubt the System gives away any stiffness to the R3 (which I demo'd).

For me having the benefits of an aero frame/wheels is revcovery on the downhill. I don't have to work as hard to maintain speed as the guy next to me. To maintain 30 mph...he has to pedal...while I coast.

Here is how my S2 is set up. Some people may say the S2 rides like a "brick"...but I preferred if to the mushy ride of the R3.


----------



## bayAreaDude (Apr 13, 2012)

scottzj said:


> What type of racing do you have in your area? If its pretty flat then I think the S2 would be great for you. If you have major amount of hills, then I would think the R3 or so would be better. The S series has an extremely aero frame similar to the P series (TT). So to use the frame for your advantage, keeping up speeds is essential. I am pretty happy with my S2, however when visiting east TN races, it makes for much more of a challenge.


I ride almost nothing but hills everyday on my S2 and it's just awesome. I rode an R3 prior to buying the S2 and am happy with my decision. Descents are an effortless blast.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

To each his own, I guess. I love the R3 and wouldn't consider it mushy at all (and I have tested the S3, S2, S5, Felt F2, F6, Madone 4& 5 Series, and Litespped C1, etc.). There is no doubt that S2 is a quality bike, whether it is the bike for you will likely come down to your preference and the kind of rides you do (and that's why test riding is so important). Each of these bikes are great and are quality machines to race on, but they also feel pretty different to me (even in the S Series, the S2 does not ride the same as the S3 or S5 IMO for instance). I have been struggling with whether to add a S3 or S5 for myself, but really have come away from recent rides feeling like I really enjoy the R3 and might just stay with that and see what Cervelo brings out for the next year. If I made a move on a S series bike for racing right now though, it would likely be a S5, followed by a S3 (but those two are close for me).


----------



## Rob T (May 9, 2007)

*S2 - cervelo forum*



TimV said:


> I am thinking of replacing my current racing frame with a Cervelo S2. This bike would be used primarily for mass start road races and circuit races. Is the S2 a good bike for this purpose? Is there any reason why I shouldn't get the S2? Also, what is a fair price for a one year old, lightly used S2 frameset (frame, fork, headset, seatpost)? Thanks!



If you go on Cervelo's website and onto their community forum/message board a guy is selling an S2. Maybe you can get a good deal. 

I have S5 but sometimes wished I purchased the S2 - lighter and felt more agile. Still love my S5 but S2 is great bike also.


----------



## greg12666 (Mar 29, 2012)

Go with the S2 you will not be disappointed. Everyone says the R3 is a better climber. I have both and the difference is minimal. I like the way the S2 coasts. I ride my S2 85% of the time.


----------



## greg12666 (Mar 29, 2012)

I should tell you that I upgraded my wheels to Boyd Vitesse on my S2 and they work great for the riding I do. I am on my bike at least 4 days a week and average about 30 miles per ride including hills.


----------



## TimV (Mar 20, 2007)

Thanks for all the feedback, guys. The S2 is definitely at the top of my list. What about price? How much for a 1-year old, used frame set in very good condition? Thanks again!


----------



## AvantDale (Dec 26, 2008)

What size do you ride? I got a new white 56cm frame/fork and post for sale.


----------



## TimV (Mar 20, 2007)

I'm closer to a 58.


----------



## scottzj (Oct 4, 2010)

Well I am not going to tell you what I paid for my barely used 2010 S2, as it came from a fellow team mate after a horrific crit race crash (breaking my bike in half). But you can search around and find a killer deal if you have the time.


----------



## TimV (Mar 20, 2007)

Anyone else? Also, any suggestions as to where to find one beyond eBay, Craigslist and RBR classifieds? Thanks!


----------

